# Il M5S apre a Renzi per il confronto sulla legge elettorale



## Blu71 (15 Giugno 2014)

Il M5S, a mezzo del blog di Grillo, ha chiesto un incontro a Renzi per discutere della riforma della legge elettorale.
La risposta del premier non si è fatta attendere ed ha affermato che per l'eventuale incontro questa volta sarà lui a chiedere lo streaming per non dare l'impressione di patti segreti e giochini strani. 
Il M5S pone come base di confronto una legge elettorale proporzionale.
L'incontro potrebbe tenersi nei prossimi giorni, dopo una richiesta formale dei capigruppo del M5S.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2014)

Ormai sono finiti


----------



## Hammer (15 Giugno 2014)

Grillo fino a qualche giorno fa: "Brogli!"
Grillo oggi: "Renzi [si badi bene, non più l'ebete, l'ebetino, o il capo dei pidioti] è legittimato dal voto popolare"

Fantastico


----------



## Jaqen (16 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ormai sono finiti



Ci aggiungo un già

Ormai sono "già" finiti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Giugno 2014)

Come al solito commenti inutili, da stadio, senza costruttività

Si può discutere della coerenza M5S, che attualmente pare molto simile a quella dei due poli 

Ma la mossa in se stessa è molto chiara, far fuori definitivamente il CDX e magari prenderne il posto,
e a quanto pare sotto sotto, da spifferi colti qua e la, a Renzi, nonostante gli accordi con arcore la cosa non dispiace.

La goduria è il totale panico dei mafio/destrorsi pseudo liberali: Monti, Casini, Alfano et similia, questi si che sono politicamente morti


----------



## James Watson (16 Giugno 2014)

Vedremo che succederà, certamente di per se questa apertura è qualcosa di molto positivo. Certo che poi bisognerà vedere come Grillo intenda passare dalle parole ai fatti! Di sicuro c'è che di lui mi fido meno di poco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2014)

Ovviamente questa cosa è una cosa positiva e COERENTE : 

per come la vedo IO .. ma è un mio parere.. se io propongo una nuova legge elettorale giusta e CORRETTA per me la può votare anche il nano o Vendola ( il peggiore di tutti.. il più finto di tutti ) ... importante è farla nel modo corretto.


----------



## Hammer (16 Giugno 2014)

Comunque sia, il M5S non può pretendere che PD e soci appoggino la loro richiesta sulla legge elettorale. È da mesi che Renzi e compagnia spingono verso l'Italicum, e da qualche settimana hanno anche il coltello dalla parte del manico


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Giugno 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Comunque sia, il M5S non può pretendere che PD e soci appoggino la loro richiesta sulla legge elettorale. È da mesi che Renzi e compagnia spingono verso l'Italicum, e da qualche settimana hanno anche il coltello dalla parte del manico



l'Italicum è già morto, il Berlusca si è fatto due conti e a capito che non gli conviene più,

E il pd non è vero che ha il coltello dalla parte del manico, 
l'avrebbe se veramente sarebbe intenzionato a fare le riforme che gli italiani s'aspettano, ma, e questo lo potrà dire solo la storia, credo proprio che non sia quello il loro intento...

Io temo che Renzi dovrà decidere chi far vincere tra Berlusconi e Grillo alle prossime elezioni, dopo aver preso per l'ennesima volta gli italiani per i fondelli


----------



## Van The Man (16 Giugno 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Certo che poi bisognerà vedere come Grillo intenda passare dalle parole ai fatti



Ovvio, non lo farà, dato che non l'ha mai fatto. Si inventerà una capriola delle sue, indirà la solita farsesca consultazione sul web, e poi si proclamerà vincitore (di cosa, lo sa solo lui. O forse neppure)


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2014)

Appena finita la conferenza stampa.. al posto di dare i soliti giudizi basati sul nulla avreste dovuto ascoltare le parole del M5S . 

detto questo , non sappiamo piu come spiegare che Grillo con il M5S è solo il megafono e non ha potere decisionale su nulla.. ma come detto mille volte non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire .


----------



## runner (16 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Appena finita la conferenza stampa.. al posto di dare i soliti giudizi basati sul nulla avreste dovuto ascoltare le parole del M5S .
> 
> detto questo , non sappiamo piu come spiegare che Grillo con il M5S è solo il megafono e non ha potere decisionale su nulla.. ma come detto mille volte non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire .



ma che megafono dai.....appena finite le elezione è volato lui in europa a fare alleanze imbarazzanti.....

poi scusa allora perchè non molla tutto a livello burocratico e crea uno statuto democratico con tanto di presidente?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Appena finita la conferenza stampa.. al posto di dare i soliti giudizi basati sul nulla avreste dovuto ascoltare le parole del M5S .
> 
> detto questo , non sappiamo piu come spiegare che Grillo con il M5S è solo il megafono e non ha potere decisionale su nulla.. ma come detto mille volte non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire .



Dire che Grillo non ha alcun potere decisionale nel e sul M5S mi sembra davvero una cosa fuori luogo. 
Nel merito, in ogni caso, spero ci sia sul serio la volontà di dialogo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Giugno 2014)

Il centrodestra non vuole spartire il saporito deretano di Renzi col M5S.. puah !


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Appena finita la conferenza stampa.. al posto di dare i soliti giudizi basati sul nulla avreste dovuto ascoltare le parole del M5S .
> 
> detto questo , non sappiamo piu come spiegare che Grillo con il M5S è solo il megafono e non ha potere decisionale su nulla.. ma come detto mille volte non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire .



E' Presidente del Movimento5Stelle, per statuto ha anche diritto esclusivo di tutti gil introiti dello stesso. Vicepresidente è un suo sconosciuto nipote.
Il sito porta appunto il suo nome ed è proprietà della Casaleggio. 
E' lui che va a parlare con gli altri capi di partito.
Ma dov'è che è solo il megafono??


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2014)

Lungi da me difendere Grillo, ma non è che Berlusconi sia molto più affidabile di lui per la legge elettorale. Sinceramente dubito fortemente che l'Italicum si farà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' Presidente del Movimento5Stelle, per statuto ha anche diritto esclusivo di tutti gil introiti dello stesso. Vicepresidente è un suo sconosciuto nipote.
> Il sito porta appunto il suo nome ed è proprietà della Casaleggio.
> E' lui che va a parlare con gli altri capi di partito.
> Ma dov'è che è solo il megafono??



Che balle , cambiate registri sempre le stesse 2 cose dite ... Informati il bilancio della Casaleggio è online e guarda i MIRABOLANTI guadagni .... Dimenticate sempre che il M5s non prende soldi pubblici quindi tutti i " ricavi " vengono usati per mantenere in vita lo stesso movimento .


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2014)

La faremo senza di voi.


----------



## Van The Man (17 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> detto questo , non sappiamo piu come spiegare che Grillo con il M5S è solo il megafono e non ha potere decisionale su nulla.. ma come detto mille volte non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire .



E allora a che titolo è andato a Bruxelles a parlare con della feccia? A che titolo fa fuori tutti quelli che non seguono i suoi diktat, tipo il Sindaco di Parma? E quando sono sbucati i primi dissidenti, dopo le elezioni, quando ha portato tutti i parlamentari in gita in bus ed ha messo in chiaro che "qua si fa solo quello che dico io? Ah già, ma sono tutte invenzioni della stampa di regime, quello che conta è solo il blog


----------



## Ale (17 Giugno 2014)

Leggeteee il bloog!!!! ( cit. Lollo )


----------



## James Watson (17 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente questa cosa è una cosa positiva e COERENTE :
> 
> per come la vedo IO .. ma è un mio parere.. se io propongo una nuova legge elettorale giusta e CORRETTA per me la può votare anche il nano o Vendola ( il peggiore di tutti.. il più finto di tutti ) ... importante è farla nel modo corretto.



Mi piacerebbe sapere che cosa ne pensano Francesco Campanella, Luis Orellana, Ivan Catalano, Monica Casaletto, Fabrizio Bocchino, Lorenzo Battista, Alessandra Bencini, Cristina De Pietro, Laura Bignami e Maurizio Romani, soprattutto sul tema della COERENZA.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere che cosa ne pensano Francesco Campanella, Luis Orellana, Ivan Catalano, Monica Casaletto, Fabrizio Bocchino, Lorenzo Battista, Alessandra Bencini, Cristina De Pietro, Laura Bignami e Maurizio Romani, soprattutto sul tema della COERENZA.



Dai Sam , da uno che vota un partito che nell ultimo mese ha perso il 10% dei componenti perchè arrestati per mafia / mazzette non voglio questo tipo di critiche per cortesia .


----------



## Jaqen (17 Giugno 2014)

Grillo è solo il megafono. Però manda a casa chi vuole e quando vuole e va a fare alleanza con Farage.
Però è solo il megafono


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Grillo è solo il megafono. Però manda a casa chi vuole e quando vuole e va a fare alleanza con Farage.
> Però è solo il megafono



- Grillo non ha mandato a casa nessuno , abbiamo votato ogni singola espulsione in rete . 
- Su Farage non dico nulla perchè non sono abbastanza informato .


----------



## James Watson (17 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai Sam , da uno che vota un partito che nell ultimo mese ha perso il 10% dei componenti perchè arrestati per mafia / mazzette non voglio questo tipo di critiche per cortesia .



A parte 1 non mi chiamo sam (sei irritante dopo un po', per tua sfortuna conosco quel film ma non mi abbasso a risponderti per le rime) 2 ci risiamo: di fronte una critica diretta non sapete rispondere altro che "e ma il pd...."
Se vogliamo parlare seriamente della questione morale? sono il primo a portare avanti questo discorso *anche e soprattutto all'interno del mio partito e non solo su un forum*, sono pronto ad affrontare questo discorso in qualsiasi luogo e in qualsiasi momento posto che ci si renda conto che è un problema che coinvolge *tutti gli schieramenti*.
(Sarebbe un discorso off-topic comunque in questa discussione)


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> A parte 1 non mi chiamo sam (sei irritante dopo un po', per tua sfortuna conosco quel film ma non mi abbasso a risponderti per le rime) 2 ci risiamo: di fronte una critica diretta non sapete rispondere altro che "e ma il pd...."
> Se vogliamo parlare seriamente della questione morale? sono il primo a portare avanti questo discorso *anche e soprattutto all'interno del mio partito e non solo su un forum*, sono pronto ad affrontare questo discorso in qualsiasi luogo e in qualsiasi momento posto che ci si renda conto che è un problema che coinvolge *tutti gli schieramenti*.
> (Sarebbe un discorso off-topic comunque in questa discussione)



no no aspetta , allora andiamo con ordine : 

*- 1 non mi chiamo sam =*  
*- di fronte una critica diretta non sapete rispondere altro che "e ma il pd...." =* Grazie al piffero , è come se cicciolina andasse da una che si fa la prima sveltina della vita e gli dicesse " EHHHHHH ma sei una schifosa... non si fanno queste cose " 
*- sono pronto ad affrontare questo discorso in qualsiasi luogo e in qualsiasi momento posto che ci si renda conto che è un problema che coinvolge tutti gli schieramenti =* Sei in piena contraddizione con quanto scritto sopra , dici di non prendere gli altri come esempio e poi mi rispondi " è un problema che coinvolge tutti gli schieramenti " , deciditi . 

detto questo , io capisco il tuo nervosismo per gli spaccamenti interni del partito e le palesi ambiguità del discorso legalità con all interno determinate persone che addirittura lo comandano il PD .. ma easy.. non muore nessuno... solo l'italia...


----------



## vota DC (17 Giugno 2014)

In tappe succede questo

-Bersani arriva primo a livello di coalizione mentre Grillo è primo partito, Berlusconi terzo e promette delle "riforme" sulle quali pure i suoi alleati hanno dei dubbi
-Vengono proposte persone come Prodi, Marini e Rodotà contrarie alle "riforme" ma per giochi di palazzo ritorna Napolitano che vuole fare le "riforme"
-Letta nonostante sia al governo se ne strafrega delle "riforme"
-Renzi fa il pieno alle primarie con una campagna elettorale similgrillina attaccando tutto il tempo le istituzioni e soprattutto Napolitano e usa la retorica della rottamazione ricordando parecchio la Lega Nord delle origini
-Renzi fa il giochino di palazzo e diventa fanatico delle istituzioni e dello stato centrale, si parla persino di "riforme", riesumazione di Berlusconi e di reintroduzione della Lega Nord
-Si vota alle europee, gli elettori del partito contrario all'Europa che hanno votato alle politiche non votano alle europee, in compenso fanno il pieno personalità come Moretti e la Picierno.
-Si decide che le percentuali dovute ad eleggere gli europarlamentari sono collegate alle riforme in Italia
-Il M5S decide che bisogna fare le "riforme" assieme al PD


In pratica una sparata di Berlusconi e Napolitano diventa una necessità per tutti solo perché M5S non ha le palle mentre i dirigenti piddini non hanno l'onestà intellettuale di verificare la differenza tra parlamento italiano ed europarlamento e quella tra Renzi che vince le primarie e Renzi che fa il volere di Napolitano dopo il golpe di palazzo.


----------



## andre (17 Giugno 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La faremo senza di voi.



Ovvio, la fate con Silvio e Verdini 
W l'Italia! ops, l'Italicum!


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2014)

il cinque stelle a mio avviso ha un seguito ancora importante perchè rappresenta un' alternativa alla corruzione.....

mi immagino se grillo e l' altro si fossero ritirati.....a mio avviso avrebbero vinto loro le elezioni!!


----------



## James Watson (17 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no aspetta , allora andiamo con ordine :
> 
> *- 1 non mi chiamo sam =*



un'ottima argomentazione politica quella di dare del ritardato all'avversario, ma lasciamo perdere.



> *- di fronte una critica diretta non sapete rispondere altro che "e ma il pd...." =* Grazie al piffero , è come se cicciolina andasse da una che si fa la prima sveltina della vita e gli dicesse " EHHHHHH ma sei una schifosa... non si fanno queste cose "



Non è questo il punto: di fronte ad una critica, in politica si risponde argomentando nel merito e prendendo spunto dalla critica stessa (quando è costruttiva) per analizzare il proprio comportamento o la propria idea, riflettere sulla possibilità che non si sia considerato un punto di vista alternativo ed, eventualmente, modificare la propria posizione in ragione della nuova analisi che si è appena sentito.



> *- sono pronto ad affrontare questo discorso in qualsiasi luogo e in qualsiasi momento posto che ci si renda conto che è un problema che coinvolge tutti gli schieramenti =* Sei in piena contraddizione con quanto scritto sopra , dici di non prendere gli altri come esempio e poi mi rispondi " è un problema che coinvolge tutti gli schieramenti " , deciditi .



Non vi è alcuna contraddizione, la mia affermazione del post precedente mi sembra chiarissima, nel caso comunque la spiego ulteriormente: se il confronto deve essere un "darsi del ritardato" a vicenda (leggasi nomignolo che da diversi mesi mi dai) allora smetto anche di discutere dal momento che non voglio abbassarmi ad un livello di discussione così basso. Se, invece, vogliamo affrontare i discorsi politici seriamente, esponendo le proprie convinzioni, senza necessariamente dover cercare un punto di accordo ma argomentando i nostri punti di vista, sono disponibile a discutere di qualsiasi argomento: anche della questione morale, di cui mi occupo anche in altre sedi e da molto tempo prima che scoppiassero tutti gli ultimi scandali.




> detto questo , io capisco il tuo nervosismo per gli spaccamenti interni del partito e le palesi ambiguità del discorso legalità con all interno determinate persone che addirittura lo comandano il PD .. ma easy.. non muore nessuno... solo l'italia...



Mi dispiace doverti deludere ma io sono serenissimo fuma, comprendo perfettamente come voi non riusciate a capire che la diversità di posizioni all'interno di un partito è qualcosa di assolutamente normale ed è base di qualsiasi attività politica e mi dispiace deluderti nuovamente sul tema della legalità poiché nel partito possiamo avere visioni diverse su qualsiasi argomento ma su una cosa siamo d'accordo: chi sbaglia paga e va a casa, posso citarti tutti i casi che vuoi.. non siamo noi quelli che ogni volta che beccano uno dei nostri con le mani in pasta si mettono a parlare di complotti della magistratura, giustizia ad orologeria etc.. (se qualche volta qualcuno ci ha provato è stato immediatamente smentito dal partito).

Vogliamo parlare di legalità? Quando si vuole, posto che si rispettino quelle condizioni che ho descritto prima.


----------



## James Watson (17 Giugno 2014)

Dissacrante Messina oggi su La Repubblica


----------



## vota DC (17 Giugno 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> mi immagino se grillo e l' altro si fossero ritirati.....a mio avviso avrebbero vinto loro le elezioni!!



Non credo proprio. Chi controlla i media quasi sempre vince, non è un caso che le poche volte in cui il centrodestra fu battuto ci fu pochi mesi prima il voltafaccia di giornali come il corriere della sera. Li avrebbero etichettati come fascisti, lo hanno fatto pure con Farage che è un libertario confrontato con Giovanardi, dubito che senza il megafono Grillo i grillini avrebbero potuto difendersi da queste accuse. Tra l'altro ti ricordi quando Israele assaltò la nave turca che aiutava i palestinesi? Basta cercare qualche frase dell'epoca dette da attuali esponenti grillini e si costruisce il caso: grillini nazisti!


----------



## runner (17 Giugno 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. Chi controlla i media quasi sempre vince, non è un caso che le poche volte in cui il centrodestra fu battuto ci fu pochi mesi prima il voltafaccia di giornali come il corriere della sera. Li avrebbero etichettati come fascisti, lo hanno fatto pure con Farage che è un libertario confrontato con Giovanardi, dubito che senza il megafono Grillo i grillini avrebbero potuto difendersi da queste accuse. Tra l'altro ti ricordi quando Israele assaltò la nave turca che aiutava i palestinesi? Basta cercare qualche frase dell'epoca dette da attuali esponenti grillini e si costruisce il caso: grillini nazisti!



ma non penso proprio....grillo andava bene a catalizzare un po' la situazione, ma il vero spazio andava lasciato ai due giovini in modo da fare concorrenza al baldo renzi....

alla fine chi vi aspettavate che vincesse?
grillo che come il berlu ripete sempre le solite cose ed è vecchiotto oppure uno che non ha neanche quaranta anni?


----------



## Liuk (17 Giugno 2014)

Ma è ovvio che Grillo è solo il megafono del M5S!!!
Così come Berlusconi, una volta interdetto dai pubblici uffici, diventerà il megafono di Forza Italia!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2014)

Renzi ha invitato il M5S ad un incontro per il prossimo mercoledì.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2014)

Il M5S ha accolto l'invito di Renzi rispondendo che mercoledì sarà dal premier.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2014)

Per come la vedo io è una mossa palese per stanare il topo ... o fare l'amico del passato ( Forza italia ) oppure guardare verso il futuro


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Giugno 2014)

Che delusione. Ma si sapeva che sarebbe andata a finire così.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che delusione. Ma si sapeva che sarebbe andata a finire così.



Come delusione ? ... abbiamo sempre detto tutti che se una legge è buona la si vota indipendentemente da chi la propone.. e adesso delusione ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come delusione ? ... abbiamo sempre detto tutti che se una legge è buona la si vota indipendentemente da chi la propone.. e adesso delusione ?


Mah, spero che sia come dici tu.


----------



## andre (20 Giugno 2014)

La Boschi ha detto che prenderanno in considerazione le proposte del M5S ma deve esserci anche l'ok di Berlusconi.
Non ho parole.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> La Boschi ha detto che prenderanno in considerazione le proposte del M5S ma deve esserci anche l'ok di Berlusconi.
> Non ho parole.


 [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] visto ? ..


----------



## Doctore (20 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che delusione. Ma si sapeva che sarebbe andata a finire così.



per una volta che il m5s agisce in modo concreto non mi sembra corretto sparargli la croce...Poi se non piace la legge è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2014)

Bene , per i meno attenti direi che la situazione si è chiarita : 

- Il M5S va da Renzie e prova a proporre una legge elettorale che va fatta come dio comanda , a questo punto il popolo italiano ha solo da guadagnarci in questa situazione . Il panico che è scattato nel PD è la dimostrazione che adesso davanti all italia intera non può più fare la parte del buono quando in realtà non lo è , infatti adesso come dicevo prima il PD ha 2 possibilità.. accogliere ( e discutere nel caso ) la proposta del Movimento quindi avremmo finalmente una legge elettorale giusta .. oppure in caso di proposta negativa di collaborazione gli altarini tra Pd e Ilvio salterebbero fuori tutti.. quindi facendo del bene a quel 40% di italiani convinti che il PD sia una forza " di sinistra " .


----------



## runner (24 Giugno 2014)

ma sto streaming poi lo fanno o no?


----------



## James Watson (24 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene , per i meno attenti direi che la situazione si è chiarita :
> 
> - Il M5S va da Renzie e prova a proporre una legge elettorale che va fatta come dio comanda , a questo punto il popolo italiano ha solo da guadagnarci in questa situazione . Il panico che è scattato nel PD è la dimostrazione che adesso davanti all italia intera non può più fare la parte del buono quando in realtà non lo è , infatti adesso come dicevo prima il PD ha 2 possibilità.. accogliere ( e discutere nel caso ) la proposta del Movimento quindi avremmo finalmente una legge elettorale giusta .. oppure in caso di proposta negativa di collaborazione gli altarini tra Pd e Ilvio salterebbero fuori tutti.. quindi facendo del bene a quel 40% di italiani convinti che il PD sia una forza " di sinistra " .



mah.. io la vedo in maniera molto diversa, poi il mondo è bello perché è vario..


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> mah.. io la vedo in maniera molto diversa, poi il mondo è bello perché è vario..



No aspetta , la mia non era una critica .. nel senso ora il PD ha la possibilità di chiarire veramente da che parte sta .. penso a che a te faccia piacere capire da che parte sta il tuo partito.. se dalla parte della " legalità " o dalla parte dei condannati...


----------



## James Watson (24 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No aspetta , la mia non era una critica .. nel senso ora il PD ha la possibilità di chiarire veramente da che parte sta .. penso a che a te faccia piacere capire da che parte sta il tuo partito.. *se dalla parte della " legalità " o dalla parte dei condannati...*



oh sì, ancoraa... così,.... dai
(che devo fare per spiegarvi ancora che se continuate a metterla così seguiterete a perdere voti?  
lo dico per voi, ma anche per noi eh..)


----------



## Liuk (24 Giugno 2014)

Se non sei dalla parte del M5S sei un criminale. Ovvio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> oh sì, ancoraa... così,.... dai
> (che devo fare per spiegarvi ancora che se continuate a metterla così seguiterete a perdere voti?
> lo dico per voi, ma anche per noi eh..)



Beh è la verità.. non ho detto nulla che non sia provato dai tribunali di mezza italia .


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Se non sei dalla parte del M5S sei un criminale. Ovvio.



Liuk ti voglio bene ma te quanto parliamo di politica sei come me quando si parla dell INTER ..


----------



## Liuk (24 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Liuk ti voglio bene ma te quanto parliamo di politica sei come me quando si parla dell INTER ..



Se davvero pensi che ogni singolo membro di ogni singolo partito che non sia il M5s sia un criminale corrotto non so che dirti...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Giugno 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Se davvero pensi che ogni singolo membro di ogni singolo partito che non sia il M5s sia un criminale corrotto non so che dirti...



mai detto questo , io ho sempre sostenuto che ci sia un altissima quantità di ladri in tutti i partiti ( concentrazione assurda in F.I. e più generalmente nella destra ) ma non ho mai detto che tutto il PD per esempio sia da cestinare... anzi.. 

Solo che la domanda che mi pongo e vorrei porre a molti esponenti del PD che mi piacciono è ? 
" ma come diavolo fate voi persone SERIE e COMPETENTI a stare nello stesso partito di mafiosi e pregiudicati " ... è quella la domanda che mi gira sempre nel cervello...


----------



## Liuk (24 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> mai detto questo , io ho sempre sostenuto che ci sia un altissima quantità di ladri in tutti i partiti ( concentrazione assurda in F.I. e più generalmente nella destra ) ma non ho mai detto che tutto il PD per esempio sia da cestinare... anzi..
> 
> Solo che la domanda che mi pongo e vorrei porre a molti esponenti del PD che mi piacciono è ?
> " ma come diavolo fate voi persone SERIE e COMPETENTI a stare nello stesso partito di mafiosi e pregiudicati " ... è quella la domanda che mi gira sempre nel cervello...



Nello stesso modo in cui alcune persone serie e ragionevoli del M5S stanno nello stesso partito con gente che fa sembrare il Trota un premio Nobel per intelligenza ed accettano di avere come leader un visionario ed uno strillone sparabufale.

Ah, già, Grillo non è il leader, è solo il megafono.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Giugno 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> oh sì, ancoraa... così,.... dai
> (che devo fare per spiegarvi ancora che se continuate a metterla così seguiterete a perdere voti?
> lo dico per voi, ma anche per noi eh..)



i tifosi della politica ROTFL


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Nello stesso modo in cui alcune persone serie e ragionevoli del M5S stanno nello stesso partito con gente che *fa sembrare il Trota un premio Nobel per intelligenza* ed accettano di avere come leader un visionario ed uno strillone sparabufale.
> 
> Ah, già, Grillo non è il leader, è solo il megafono.



Mah , questa è una tua opinione... ma ammesso e non concesso che lo siano , meglio stare in gruppo con una persone ONESTA ma magari con dei limiti tecnici che stare in gruppo con persone condannate e pluriprocessate non pensi ? 
Per il finale del tuo intervento neanche lo commento perchè dite sempre le stesse cose e va a finire che ci annoiamo..


----------



## runner (25 Giugno 2014)

ieri la nazionale oggi lo streaming.....

che figata!!


----------



## vota DC (25 Giugno 2014)

A che ora è lo streaming? Dalle 18 in poi sono in giro.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah , questa è una tua opinione... ma ammesso e non concesso che lo siano , meglio stare in gruppo con una persone ONESTA ma magari con dei limiti tecnici che stare in gruppo con persone condannate e pluriprocessate non pensi ?
> Per il finale del tuo intervento neanche lo commento perchè dite sempre le stesse cose e va a finire che ci annoiamo..



Io personalmente la penso un po' come Sgarbi. E' vero che a parità di capacità è meglio avere gente onesta, ma a mio avviso per sanità, giustizia e lavoro è meglio avere un delinquente laureato che gente come Lorenzin, Orlando e Poletti...tra intrighi e favoritismi pure il trota ha la laurea taroccata, quelli neanche quella e pretendono di gestire l'aspetto tecnico di attività dove l'aspetto generale richiede la laurea.


----------



## James Watson (25 Giugno 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> i tifosi della politica ROTFL



se non si fosse capito ero un tantino ironico... credo che il m5s sia la più grossa occasione sprecata dalla politica negli ultimi 20 anni..


----------



## James Watson (25 Giugno 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Nello stesso modo in cui alcune persone serie e ragionevoli del M5S stanno nello stesso partito con gente che fa sembrare il Trota un premio Nobel per intelligenza ed accettano di avere come leader un visionario ed uno strillone sparabufale.
> 
> Ah, già, Grillo non è il leader, è solo il megafono.



megafono pregiudicato, tra l'altro..


----------



## Liuk (25 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah , questa è una tua opinione... ma ammesso e non concesso che lo siano , meglio stare in gruppo con una persone ONESTA ma magari con dei limiti tecnici che stare in gruppo con persone condannate e pluriprocessate non pensi ?
> Per il finale del tuo intervento neanche lo commento perchè dite sempre le stesse cose e va a finire che ci annoiamo..



Una persona incompetente è molto più dannosa di una disonesta.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Io personalmente la penso un po' come Sgarbi. E' vero che a parità di capacità è meglio avere gente onesta, ma a mio avviso per sanità, giustizia e lavoro è meglio avere un delinquente laureato che gente come Lorenzin, Orlando e Poletti...tra intrighi e favoritismi pure il trota ha la laurea taroccata, quelli neanche quella e pretendono di gestire l'aspetto tecnico di attività dove l'aspetto generale richiede la laurea.



Ti dirò.. forse dipenderà dal fatto che le mie aspettative erano basse, mooolto basse, ma la Lorenzin mi ha stupito in positivo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> megafono pregiudicato, tra l'altro..



mi auto censuro


----------



## James Watson (25 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> dai non cadere nel ridicolo per cortesia.



ha parlato quello che ha dato indirettamente dell'idiota a tipo, quanti milioni di italiani?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Giugno 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> credo che il m5s sia la più grossa occasione sprecata dalla politica negli ultimi 20 anni..



penso proprio che dovrai ricrederti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> ha parlato quello che ha dato indirettamente dell'idiota a tipo, quanti milioni di italiani?



mai dato dell idiota a nessuno , ho semplicemente detto che se dopo tutti i pesci in faccia presi negli ultimi 20 anni avete ancora il coraggio di votare sto scempio di politica vi meritate ( ci meritiamo ) di fallire miseramente e finire come la Grecia .


----------



## Liuk (25 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> mai dato dell idiota a nessuno , ho semplicemente detto che se dopo tutti i pesci in faccia presi negli ultimi 20 anni avete ancora il coraggio di votare sto scempio di politica vi meritate ( ci meritiamo ) di fallire miseramente e finire come la Grecia .



Secondo te sono tutti uguali, quelli di 20 anni fa e quelli di adesso. Secondo me no, e anche oggi c'è chi si da da fare seriamente senza pensare solo a rubare e arricchirsi.
Ad esempio, magari sarà una goccia nell'oceano, ma il governo Renzi ha da poco aumentato le borse di specializzazione per i giovani medici da 3300 a 5000. 1700 neolaureati in più non dovranno andare all'estero a specializzarsi, e sono bastati 6 milioni di euro, che nel bilancio di una nazione non sono nulla. Altre forze politiche erano pronte a regalare 3 milioni di euro a quel truffatore di Vannoni.
Un altro esempio in cui un incompetente farebbe più danni di un (presunto) disonesto.


----------



## andre (25 Giugno 2014)

Quanto sono inutili la Moretti, la Serracchiani e Speranza? Non ho capito perchè non sono potuti rimanere al tavolo senza Renzi a discutere della legge...


----------



## James Watson (25 Giugno 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> penso proprio che dovrai ricrederti.



ma guarda, qui forse non è chiaro un concetto: se sarò costretto a ricredermi ne sarò ben felice!


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2014)

Liuk ha scritto:


> Un altro esempio in cui un incompetente farebbe più danni di un (presunto) disonesto.



.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2014)

Uno stralcio dell'incontro PD - M5S, parla Di Maio


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2014)

Un stralcio dell'incontro PD - M5S, parla Renzi


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2014)

Beh direi che è un buon punto di partenza ... vediamo che si riesce a costruire ..


----------



## If Everyone Cared (26 Giugno 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> ma guarda, qui forse non è chiaro un concetto: se sarò costretto a ricredermi ne sarò ben felice!



ma figurati se lo saresti, lapalissianamente schierato come sei.
ad ogni modo per flop non intendevo il m5s, ma chi piglia oltre il 40% e verrà stroncato entro un anno al massimo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Giugno 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh direi che è un buon punto di partenza ... vediamo che si riesce a costruire ..



Scusa Super_Lollo, ma sto seguendo poco, il M5S sta proponendo una sorta di proporzionale? spero proprio di no


----------



## James Watson (26 Giugno 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma figurati se lo saresti, lapalissianamente schierato come sei.
> ad ogni modo per flop non intendevo il m5s, ma chi piglia oltre il 40% e verrà stroncato entro un anno al massimo.



mi spiace che tu la pensi così, ti assicuro che non me ne frega niente di vedere il m5s cadere a pezzi, l'ho ripetuto più volte in diversi contesti, se non si fosse arroccato su posizioni estreme di zero dialogo ma fosse stato un po' più maturo dal punto di vista puramente "politico" sono certo che avrebbe potuto ottenere molto di più. Tra l'altro, i 5s non si rendono minimamente conto, accecati dall'odio che provano indistintamente verso tutte le altre forze politiche, che molte delle loro battaglie sono o sono state battaglie anche di altre forze politiche. Sarei ben felice di sbagliarmi, se con il tempo i 5s riuscissero a portare avanti alcune delle loro istanze (sia chiaro, non condivido molte cose) in tema di legalità e di "moralità" della vita politica. La "questione morale" non è certo un'invenzione di grillo e soci, ma affonda molto più profondamente nelle radici del dibattito politico (specie da una parte), sono certo che se invece di cercare lo scontro a tutti costi si fosse cercato di portare avanti insieme battaglie comuni si sarebbe fatta molta più strada.. Però so che è un discorso che non raccoglierete nemmeno, visto che, secondo la maggior parte di voi noi siamo tutti delinquenti o idioti che appoggiano e votano altri delinquenti.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Luglio 2014)

Grillo e Casaleggio hanno definito Renzi un bradipo per la sua lentezza nel rispondere alle proposte del M5S sulle riforme. I due leader del M5S hanno dichiarato che concedono a Renzi 24 ore per rispondere e confermare l'incontro, in settimana, con la delegazione del Movimento. In mancanza il M5S lascerà la trattativa.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo e Casaleggio hanno definito Renzi un bradipo per la sua lentezza nel rispondere alle proposte del M5S sulle riforme. I due leader del M5S hanno dichiarato che concedono a Renzi 24 ore per rispondere e confermare l'incontro, in settimana, con la delegazione del Movimento. In mancanza il M5S lascerà la trattativa.



Mi immagino Grillo e Galliani.


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo e Casaleggio hanno definito Renzi un bradipo per la sua lentezza nel rispondere alle proposte del M5S sulle riforme. I due leader del M5S hanno dichiarato che concedono a Renzi 24 ore per rispondere e confermare l'incontro, in settimana, con la delegazione del Movimento. In mancanza il M5S lascerà la trattativa.



La risposta di grillo a renzi sarà


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2014)

beh dai sfido chiunque a non dar ragione al movimento in questa situazione . Solo nel mondo politico passano i mesi senza far nulla.. nella vita privata fai riunioni con 10 ore di distanza


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2014)

Renzi ha dato la disponibilità ad incontrare il M5S giovedì a venerdì prossimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2014)

Già che ci siamo sottolineo che A PAROLE Renzie si è detto disposto a discutere anche l'immunità dei senatori... vediamo che viene fuori .


----------



## Blu71 (18 Luglio 2014)

Il M5S ha chiuso ad ogni intesa con Renzi sulle riforme ritenendo finito il tempo degli incontri.


----------

